
NextEV's NIO EP9 is a four-wheel-drive electric hypercar - zw123456
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/nextev-hypercar-nio-ep9
======
code-monkey
One electric motor per wheel gives the possibility for some really awesome
torque vectoring. I could see a machine learning model being used to figure
out the torque to apply to each wheel given the feature inputs of turn angle,
lateral g, suspension height, tire temp, road temp, humidity, etc.

~~~
hengheng
Or you could just solve it analytically, making validation easier.

------
barumrho
The website doesn't really give a context, but I found this article to be
helpful: [http://www.wired.co.uk/article/nextev-hypercar-nio-
ep9](http://www.wired.co.uk/article/nextev-hypercar-nio-ep9)

~~~
dang
Thanks, we changed to that one a while ago. The submitted url was
[http://www.nio.io/](http://www.nio.io/) and the submitted title was 'NIO EP9
“Fastest Electric Car in the World”'.

------
Animats
Why does this site have Baidu ads? It IS an ad.

 _" Each car costs approximately $1.2 million to build."_

------
spullara
So, $1.2m and still lags behind the model s for 0-60mph by a wide margin?

~~~
gambiting
I'm pretty sure Model S can't complete even half of the Nordschliefe without
going into limp mode, so the comparison is not really fair.

